# What got YOU through that nasty contraction?



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

This question is geared toward women on here who have already given birth naturally, and had a semi-good, or good experience getting through it.

Also, this is a specific question. I'm not talking about labor in general.

I MEAN, when you were having a nasty, painful contraction, whether it was at the beginning, or end of labor, what was your "focal point"? What was your inspiration? What did you think about? What got you through it BEYOND just "breathing" although breathing right is important.

Was it hypnosis? Was it the thought of your previous child and what a blessing he/she is? Was it thinking of your ansestors giving birth naturally and feeling empowered by it?

I ask because I unfortunately did not give birth naturally last time around and want to change that this next time so inspiration/motivation would be nice









I hope my question makes sense.

Thanks for reading and let the replies start!

-Caitrin


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Toward the beginning of labor, when I was actually able to somewhat handle pitocin contractions, I found what was helping the most was what my doula suggested thinking about: A flower opening.

Cheesy or corny as it may sound, it really did help. That and having my husband play with my hair.

So, there's my example.









-Caitrin


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Mostly I just zoned out and rode it through if that makes any sense.

-Angela


----------



## art_teachermommy (Dec 17, 2007)

I think I get what you're saying...I did different things at different points of the labor for "nasty painful contractions" but the one imagry that I sort of made up at the beginning and used frequently for a while (corny too) was I would imagine one of those little games at the fair where you hit the base and try to make the ball hit the bell at the top. The first part of the contraction was working towards the bell...watching it go up and the climax was ringing the bell and then the downward slope of the contraction was the ball falling down to the base.








whatever works


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Two things. For the nasty contractions during transition in particular, my mantra became "I can do anything for a minute" since more or less that's how long they were lasting and I'd get maybe a 30 second break (but still a break!).

For the really horrible pain right at the end when DS crowned but my contraction stopped--I actually had this conversation with myself (silently) that I had to stay calm, that screaming or otherwise freaking out would simply be a waste of energy and that if I just conserved my energy I could throw everything I had into that one last push because I wasn't going to spend another 5 minutes in that kind of pain again. Thankfully that worked well. He came out with the next push. DH and others who were there commented later that it seemed like this wave of calm came over me at that moment and they were shocked because it was clear I was hurting badly but I was very calm and quiet.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I liked thinking about floating in the ocean and each contraction was a rising wave that peaked and ebbed, then built up again.

But really, I think I mostly did like Angela said, just closed my eyes, zoned out and remembered to breath.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *art_teachermommy* 
I think I get what you're saying...I did different things at different points of the labor for "nasty painful contractions" but the one imagry that I sort of made up at the beginning and used frequently for a while (corny too) was I would imagine one of those little games at the fair where you hit the base and try to make the ball hit the bell at the top. The first part of the contraction was working towards the bell...watching it go up and the climax was ringing the bell and then the downward slope of the contraction was the ball falling down to the base.








whatever works

That's a really interesting idea...

Thanks for sharing! I don't think that's corny, actually.









-Caitrin


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendy1221* 
I liked thinking about floating in the ocean and each contraction was a rising wave that peaked and ebbed, then built up again.

But really, I think I mostly did like Angela said, just closed my eyes, zoned out and remembered to breath.

Wow. I'm going to have to try that ocean imagery...

Sounds cool.

-Caitrin


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
Two things. For the nasty contractions during transition in particular, my mantra became "I can do anything for a minute" since more or less that's how long they were lasting and I'd get maybe a 30 second break (but still a break!).

For the really horrible pain right at the end when DS crowned but my contraction stopped--I actually had this conversation with myself (silently) that I had to stay calm, that screaming or otherwise freaking out would simply be a waste of energy and that if I just conserved my energy I could throw everything I had into that one last push because I wasn't going to spend another 5 minutes in that kind of pain again. Thankfully that worked well. He came out with the next push. DH and others who were there commented later that it seemed like this wave of calm came over me at that moment and they were shocked because it was clear I was hurting badly but I was very calm and quiet.









That's very inspirational. Wow.

And if you can have that kind of emotional control during LABOR, you must be a very emotionally stable person at all other times









Thank you for sharing this!

-Caitrin


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I couldn't think about anything like the love of my older children or something I'd read in a book about birthing. It was all I could do to focus on the here and now- not think about what I'm going to do when the contraction is over or what I was doing a minute before.

I'd just ignore everything else around me and focus on my body and what I was feeling at that moment. There's no way I was capable of ocean imagery or anything outside of what was actually happening to my body! As alegna said, I just zoned out and rode through it.


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

Being left alone (completely) enabled me to work with my body through these times.I followed instincts as to positions, yelling, etc. and it helped immesurably. During my first birth I was not left alone and was coached (despite previous instructions for no coaching) and it made things much worse.


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

My best labor I had a dot on the patterned wall paper that I focused on. And I thought about all those women who had given birth before me. Women who were on wagon trains going out west, women who were in slavery, . . . .
I knew if these women could do it so could I.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Just.This.One

I would repeat to myself. Don't worry about how long it will last or if you can handle the next one or if it will get worse just focus on the ONE contraction you are having, get through it one at a time









When that doesn't work pray, when that doesn' work Pull out all your favorite 4 letter words


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I couldn't even think of any four letter words during contractions! I was so focused on *here* and *now* and *inside my body* that I think I lost all language comprehension!


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I couldn't think about anything like the love of my older children or something I'd read in a book about birthing. It was all I could do to focus on the here and now- not think about what I'm going to do when the contraction is over or what I was doing a minute before.

I'd just ignore everything else around me and focus on my body and what I was feeling at that moment. There's no way I was capable of ocean imagery or anything outside of what was actually happening to my body! As alegna said, I just zoned out and rode through it.


Very well put! That was my experience as well. I couldn't have worded it any better.


----------



## 47chromosomes (Aug 5, 2007)

For me, focusing on breathing slow and deeply was what helped me through. I always tell people that I don't know if the breathing techniques I used really helped, but it sure gave me something to do during the tough contractions.
--K


----------



## krisalee (Jul 26, 2005)

I would actually imagine my cervix opening- the more the pain, the further it opened. Only worked with my last birth, but it did work. Before that, I was able to just completely zone out.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow, these are some great responses, everyone!

Thanks!

-Caitrin


----------



## laurencita (Feb 1, 2008)

I just posted a similar question. Great responses to your question will help me out. Thanks!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

My best labor I had a dot on the patterned wall paper that I focused on.
LOL! I haven't been through labour (yet!), but my mother likes to tell me that when she was pushing with me, she was staring at the ceiling which had all these little randomised dots on it, counting them furiously. When I was about 15 we went into a clothes shop which had the exact same ceiling tiles, and she went all flashbacky and got the shudders...


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

My best labor I had a dot on the patterned wall paper that I focused on.
LOL! I haven't been through labour (yet!), but my mother likes to tell me that when she was pushing with me, she was staring at the ceiling which had all these little randomised dots on it, counting them furiously. When I was about 15 we went into a clothes shop which had the exact same ceiling tiles, and she went all flashbacky and got the shudders...


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
LOL! I haven't been through labour (yet!), but my mother likes to tell me that when she was pushing with me, she was staring at the ceiling which had all these little randomised dots on it, counting them furiously. When I was about 15 we went into a clothes shop which had the exact same ceiling tiles, and she went all flashbacky and got the shudders...











-Caitrin


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurencita* 
I just posted a similar question. Great responses to your question will help me out. Thanks!

You've got a message in your inbox!










-Caitrin


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

I, like so many other PP, had a hard time focusing on anything specific. My last labor (my only natural one) was very fast (about 3.25 hours from water breaking to baby completely born). At first I really enjoyed being in the birth tub and vocalizing during contrx. But once they got intense, I just felt like I was doing all I could to hold on. I vocalized a LOT and it helped. It occurred to me later that it's a shame I couldn't use any of that visualization stuff I learned at Bradley. While pushing him out, it really hit me how primal birth is. I reflected on all the women who've gone there before and realized, in the midst of all the I-wanna-die pain how women really have died in birth. It was the most primal feeling I've ever had.

Also







: clitoral stimulation really helped while the pain was getting intense (mainly when I was pushing his head out - it took like an hour just to get his head out). My mom kept telling me, "Don't put your hands down there." And I was like, "But it makes the pain feel better!" Looking back now, it's rather embarrassing. Anyone else have any bloopers they're embarrassed about from labor??


----------



## alijane (Dec 11, 2007)

I had the same experience as many of the other mamas. I focused on breathing very deeply (hypnobirthing style) and just getting through 'this' contraction. Not worrying about the one before or after. It's all about the here and now! Also I had to be moving! I was barely still at all except for when I was in the tub or on the toilet! Dancing with DH helped a lot too.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Pretty much just knowing it would end in a short amount of time. And focusing on the present, not how much longer I had to go.


----------



## nursinmama (Jan 6, 2008)

In active labor, close to transition it really helped me to picture my cervix opening, the flower image & to just be really curious about the pain - to really experience the ctx & feel how it was helping me have my baby. I tend to have really long transitions (lucky me) & I don't know where I came up with this but during my 1st labor (& all that have come after) when I get to that "I can't do this anymore" part, I start counting. When I feel the rush coming one I take a couple of deep breaths & once it starts to become painful I start counting. I know by the time I make it to 40, I'll be coming down. I think this really helps me know that the pain really will end. I've always wanted to think about , "one ctx at a time" but for some reason this doesn't work for me. HTH!


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

Low-pitched moaning or shaking my legs like crazy...

also, warm water was great.


----------



## beka1977 (Aug 1, 2004)

Well, I had read a lot of the Ina May stuff about orgasmic birth experiences... so, going into each one I thought "maybe this is going to be the one that feels good." I think that it did help me stay relaxed because I wasn't doing that tense up because you are expecting pain thing.

Ina May also suggested doing horse lips - so I did those in the water - basically blowing bubbles. It distracts from the pain if you are focusing on making your lips work. I also concentrated on trying to make my vocalizations sound exactly like a mama bear growl.


----------



## insahmniak (Aug 16, 2003)

Ooooooooo-pen. Oooooooooo-pen.
Horsey lips. Brrrrrrrr.
Ooooooo-pen. Oooooooo-pen.
Horsey lips. Brrrrrrrr.

You're gonna get This Big (imagining the opening of a fully-dialated cervix).

What helped most of all was moving around as I pleased and choosing the position the felt best. I remember some that I *hated* and the waves felt completely different in them.

Oh - here's a kind of embarrassing story. I didn't realize until later that during every. single. wave I'd relax my lower half as much as possible while pressing my head like hell into my partner's hands, chest, whatever. That's kinda freaky to realize after the fact. And yes, my partner's a dream.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bens_mommy_2005* 
I, like so many other PP, had a hard time focusing on anything specific. My last labor (my only natural one) was very fast (about 3.25 hours from water breaking to baby completely born). At first I really enjoyed being in the birth tub and vocalizing during contrx. But once they got intense, I just felt like I was doing all I could to hold on. I vocalized a LOT and it helped. It occurred to me later that it's a shame I couldn't use any of that visualization stuff I learned at Bradley. While pushing him out, it really hit me how primal birth is. I reflected on all the women who've gone there before and realized, in the midst of all the I-wanna-die pain how women really have died in birth. It was the most primal feeling I've ever had.

Also







: clitoral stimulation really helped while the pain was getting intense (mainly when I was pushing his head out - it took like an hour just to get his head out). My mom kept telling me, "Don't put your hands down there." And I was like, "But it makes the pain feel better!" Looking back now, it's rather embarrassing. Anyone else have any bloopers they're embarrassed about from labor??

Huh.

That is fascinating to me.

I must say I have heard a lot of coping mechanisms for birth and this is one I have NEVER heard before.

And it's different. It's intersting.

In fact, it's so interesting that you've made me want to try it at least once.

I would have never thought of doing something like that, and I'm typically very closed minded about "out of the ordinary" ideas.

But I'm genuinely intrigued now...I must say.

-Caitrin


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *insahmniak* 
Ooooooooo-pen. Oooooooooo-pen.
Horsey lips. Brrrrrrrr.
Ooooooo-pen. Oooooooo-pen.
Horsey lips. Brrrrrrrr.

You're gonna get This Big (imagining the opening of a fully-dialated cervix).

What helped most of all was moving around as I pleased and choosing the position the felt best. I remember some that I *hated* and the waves felt completely different in them.

Oh - here's a kind of embarrassing story. I didn't realize until later that during every. single. wave I'd relax my lower half as much as possible while pressing my head like hell into my partner's hands, chest, whatever. That's kinda freaky to realize after the fact. And yes, my partner's a dream.









OOPPEN!!

So obvious, yet so deep.

Great idea.

Ok, now I have enough ideas and inspirations to last a lifetime of births!

But yet I still want more ideas









-Caitrin


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beka1977* 
Well, I had read a lot of the Ina May stuff about orgasmic birth experiences... so, going into each one I thought "maybe this is going to be the one that feels good." I think that it did help me stay relaxed because I wasn't doing that tense up because you are expecting pain thing.

Ina May also suggested doing horse lips - so I did those in the water - basically blowing bubbles. It distracts from the pain if you are focusing on making your lips work. I also concentrated on trying to make my vocalizations sound exactly like a mama bear growl.

I will have to look up Ina May.

Never even heard of her.

Shows how much I really know about natural birth:

Not much.

-Caitrin


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bens_mommy_2005* 
Also







: clitoral stimulation really helped while the pain was getting intense (mainly when I was pushing his head out - it took like an hour just to get his head out). My mom kept telling me, "Don't put your hands down there." And I was like, "But it makes the pain feel better!" Looking back now, it's rather embarrassing. Anyone else have any bloopers they're embarrassed about from labor??

Wow, this shouldn't be embarrassing--it is so powerful that you were able to access something to help with the intensity. It probably helped keep you open and helped the baby come down. Many people feel that birth is a sexual experience. For more on this check out Laura Shanley's website: http://www.freebirth.com/ Honestly, it's not really appropriate for someone to be commenting on what you are doing to help along your own labor, although I'm sure your mother meant well.

I do have those feelings about some of the things I yelled in transition. I feel like personal things about my fears were revealed to strangers and it felt awful for a while after my birth.


----------



## ripcurlgirl26 (May 10, 2006)

My first was a hospital birth and the main thing I did - which is odd now, looking back - was shaking the bed rail during the height of pain. It was pretty loose and made a wonderful racket. Better than me screaming, I suppose!


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

ripcurlgirl- perhaps it helped keep your mind from focusing on the pain.

Well I was lucky that only the last few contractions right before pushing were really painful! The first one took me by surprise and was over before it fully registered. The next two were spent in trying to program myself to ride it like a wave and stay on top. When I somehow figured that out, the next couple were easy to go with, then my body started to push.
I am not exactly sure what my technique was. Other than breath high, think high, stay high, ride the wave.

Embarasing things? I pooped on the table. I blame the midwife who broke my water, put me on the bed and then ignored me. If I had of been left alone, I would have been able to go to the bathroom on the toilet







:

Birth was a big orgasm and I felt a little embarassed when I realised I was having an orgasm in front of the midwives


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ripcurlgirl26* 
My first was a hospital birth and the main thing I did - which is odd now, looking back - was shaking the bed rail during the height of pain. It was pretty loose and made a wonderful racket. Better than me screaming, I suppose!









I so wanted to do the same thing but I was afraid I'd break the hospital bed.

Although, looking back, I don't know how much I should have cared if that had happened...

I was being ignored by key people so perhaps that would have grasped their attention...










-Caitrin


----------



## MKury (May 14, 2007)

I'm late on this reply, but in the Bible, Abraham and Sarah had a baby when Sarah was 90 years old. I kept telling myself that if 90 year old Sarah could have a baby, then so could 28 year old me... and I prayed a whole lot...


----------



## anitaj71 (Mar 1, 2006)

Focusing on my breathing . . a lot of moaning . . at one point when it was relly intense I looked at my good friend who had had 4 children all natural births at home and said "this is normal and o.k. right ? " her reassurance was so loving . .

minutes after ds was born and his slippery wet body was on my belly I had the most amazing orgasm. As the waves of hormones/pleasure was subsiding I was telling the mw about it she said something along the lines of 'you deserve it'. ( ds was a 10lb 2 oz face presentation with the never ending labour )


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

3 things:
Repeating in my head "The only way out is through."
Making lots of OOOOOOOOOOO noise.
My desire to be done and GO TO BED.


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bens_mommy_2005* 

Also







: clitoral stimulation really helped while the pain was getting intense (mainly when I was pushing his head out - it took like an hour just to get his head out). My mom kept telling me, "Don't put your hands down there." And I was like, "But it makes the pain feel better!" Looking back now, it's rather embarrassing. Anyone else have any bloopers they're embarrassed about from labor??

Actually it is quite common for women to want to simulate clitorally during intense labor. As a doula sometimes, especially when in a hospital setting when I can tell they are feeling shy, yet are holding themselves down there, just providing a little deep pressure to that area feels really good. If you think about the pain gate theory (only one sensation can get through at a time - cold, heat, pressure, pleasure, pain), it makes sense. If a woman is limber enough (or bashful) she can sit on her heel or a tennis ball to provide that pressure discreetly. Or of course you could use your hands or your fingers too!







Also, with a heel or a ball under there, you tend to lean on one hip slightly which also can feel really good.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

The ONLY thing that helped with my back labor contractions (12 hours of them) was DH (or the doula) doing a "double-hip squeeze." Everytime I had a contraction, I called out "squeeze!" and he came over and squeezed my hips together. Worked every time, and nothing else touched the pain.


----------



## Seie (Jun 9, 2005)

What I did find helped me ease the pain or make it more bearable to live through it - was one valuable advice from my midwife (first birth)
"take a deep breath - breathe that air right down to where it hurts the most". That seemed to help me.

The other thing I did was yell. And yell some more..

The thoughts that helped me was for one the thought "this too shall pass" also it helped me to think of myself as really cool for birthing naturally







For me it helped me stay on top to be a bit cynical about it - telling myself stuff like "You asked for it honey - you are getting it - now suck it up". Also it seemed to help to focus on the pain and try experience it objectively - where is it, what kind of pain is it. I didnt exactly ask myself those questions, but focussing on the pain rather than try to escape from it seemed to help me. (I tried escape too later when it got really bad, and that didnt do me any good, but thats another story..)


----------



## mommyminer (Aug 20, 2006)

Vocalization! The harder and more intense the contraction, the louder and deeper my vocalizing. It really helped keep me loose. Also, scanning my body for tension ~ usually done between contractions. If I noticed that I was tensing up a certain part of my body, I would focus on keeping that part relaxed while I vocalized.


----------



## laoxinat (Sep 17, 2007)

Low moaning. Absolute relaxation at.all.times. In fact, my "practice" was to make myself relax and ignore even the most intense itch during the last weeks of pg. Weird, I know, but it really helped. Total focus on the present moment. And of course, adequate calories and hydration are a must in preventing premature exhaustion. HTHs!!


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

Breathing fast - in through the nose, out through the mouth, almost to the point of hyperventilating! And rocking from side to side while sitting on the toilet. And having the pressure points in my hands done. All at the same time it works.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

My first two labors were at home and posterior. The second was posterior with a deflexed head and asynclitism. I also had a pulled muscle in my hip that would not heal until after the birth. No stitches.

I used a technique I learned from a scientologist. I stayed in present time, experiencing only the present moment, breathing evenly keeping my eyes open, knowing that I would have this contraction only once, and I only had to handle it once, and not worrying about the contractions that are to follow or the awful ones I have already conquered. Work only in the moment.

Often there are huge contractions with little ones that follow to consolidate the work accomplished by the big one.

Take them one at a time. Keep in present time, all the while keeping your "mind" on the goal - birth.


----------



## dianna11 (Dec 3, 2004)

I found it helpful to visualize what the uterus was actually doing that made it feel that way: pulling up and squeezing down.

A lot of moms feel badly about vocalization, and people will say it's a "waste of energy", etc. but it's not only natural, but helps. Bruce Lee always made high pitched noises when he was striking because he found that it _gave_ him energy. It was a noise that attached to a particular chakra, and moaning, groaning or grunting are all associated with the root chakra, and actually send energy to that area.


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dianna11* 
A lot of moms feel badly about vocalization, and people will say it's a "waste of energy", etc. but it's not only natural, but helps. Bruce Lee always made high pitched noises when he was striking because he found that it _gave_ him energy. It was a noise that attached to a particular chakra, and moaning, groaning or grunting are all associated with the root chakra, and actually send energy to that area.









I agree. During my last labor, when I would just let go and allow my body's natural rhythm to take over, a deep, guttural grunting/moaning occurred all by itself. Vocalizing helped me "flow" and allow air to move "through" me rather than stagnating. I think I would have felt too pent up and detached by not.

One thing that helped with my vocalizations, though, was that my doula actually moaned the lower tones right next to my face to remind me to keep it *low*. That really helped because I mimicked her, whereas my midwife's style was to verbally remind me. Normally a nice, polite person, my mom says I all but told my midwife where to go during labor while she was telling me *what to do.*


----------



## UrbanCrunchyMama (Aug 7, 2007)

Lying down or sitting just wasn't comfortable at all, so I was standing the entire time.

I surrendered to the process and moaned (low and deep) through each contraction. I was waiting for it to get REALLY bad, but it never did. 4 1/2 hours after my water broke, I was ready to push. However, I didn't push DD out until an hour later (between driving to the hospital and being allowed to push).

Lydia


----------



## beka1977 (Aug 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Celticqueen* 
I will have to look up Ina May.

Never even heard of her.

Shows how much I really know about natural birth:

Not much.

-Caitrin

This is the book I read, Ina May's Guide to Childbirth.
http://www.amazon.com/Ina-Mays-Guide...2009409&sr=8-1


----------



## Tulafina (Feb 11, 2007)

When I had a particularly bad contrax. I would focus on the sounds I was making. Sounds weird but it worked. I listened to my voice and tried to make my moaning happen on a rhythm and I also moved my body back and forth to the rhythm. I needed to move through the contrax.
Wow, this is bringing it all back to me....


----------



## jlmack45 (Jun 18, 2007)

DH just kept saying "I can see her hair!!" and I wanted to see it too so, that was my motivation.


----------



## nursinmama (Jan 6, 2008)

I am loving this thread. I need to compile a notebook of these great ideas!!


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow, the responses on here are SO good.

We need this thread to be a sticky!

It has so many inspirational ideas for women who want to give birth naturally.

Thanks, ladies!

I ALREADY feel motivated.

-Caitrin


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nursinmama* 
I am loving this thread. I need to compile a notebook of these great ideas!!

Yeah that.

-Caitrin


----------



## akwifeandmomma (Aug 13, 2005)

Changing positions, moving, getting in and out of the shower, leaning on the back wall of the shower with hot water pouring on my low back, getting in and out of the bath, walking, leaning over the counter, leaning on piles of pillows, bouncing on a birth ball - trying different things and finding whatever position worked for this *one* contraction, or two, or ten.

Deeeeeeeep, long breathing and low, loud moaning. The harder the contraction, the louder and lower I got. I would sense myself wanting to yell in a high pitch, and I would remind myself "low - low - low" in my mind.

Imagining my cervix opening and reminding myself "I am doing this - I am made for this" between contractions.


----------



## shellbell (Jun 18, 2006)

With my "easier" birth, I just kind of withdrew from the world, into myself. I remember my best friend trying to joke about something and I just stared at her. Not caring what she was saying... I was in the "zone." Notably, with that birth, I labored at home for about 15 hours... got to the hospital with only 45 minutes to go. I was in my own home for the majority of the work, and I think that made a HUGE difference.

With my first... harder birth, when things got really bad and I pulled out a string of four letter words, my mother told me I didn't have long to go and then I calmed down. I trusted her words... and they were true.

Shell


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

I think the big thing is really just to get as completely in tune with your own body as possible; don't "stage" it. I was recalling my last birth (my only natural one), and there was a moment where I felt *suffocated.* The pain was so bad, I literally wanted to die. I just looked at my mom and wept for a moment. It was real; it was awful. And she looked and me and simply said, "I know, baby, it hurts." That reality check was what I needed; the "oh it's almost over" didn't help.

Of course on the flipside, there was also a moment where I told her "I NEED to go the hospital and get drugs, I can't do this" and she said, "No. You're not going," and that shook some sense into me that no one would be driving me. I was stuck. That helped too.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I used the mantra "oooooopen" a lot, although when that started sounding more like "OPEN dangit!!" then I switched to "Release", repeating it to myself and having others say it to me as well. Honestly, I just focused on relaxing every part of myself as much as possible: no tension, no worries, no stress. I learned a lot of techniques from Hypnobabies and just used what worked for me.


----------



## saturnine25 (Mar 26, 2002)

My births (both natural) felt very different from one another. For labor #1, I got through the hardest contractions by breathing slowly and deeply. It was very calming.
For labor #2, I was taking slow, deep breaths and vocalizing, sort of humming.
In between contractions I focused on completely relaxing my entire body so that my muscles wouldn't tense up.
With both labors, I *had* to hold dh's and my doula's hand. It's hard to explain, but I really felt a powerful transfer of raw energy through physical contact that strengthened me.


----------



## Tulafina (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saturnine25* 
I *had* to hold dh's and my doula's hand. It's hard to explain, but I really felt a powerful transfer of raw energy through physical contact that strengthened me.

YES!!! I felt the exact same way. I had to be touching someone with every contrax. If I didn't have someone to hold on to it was so much more painful. At one point I was sitting on the toilet with my arms wrapped around the tummy of my doula and my head squished against her chest







...We became very close friends after (and during) my birth LOL


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Mostly I just zoned out and rode it through if that makes any sense.

-Angela

That's pretty much how I did it too. Although the riding through it part probably wasn't what followed.

I did have a Pitocin induction though so I guess I did not have an all-natural birth but I managed to get through it without the painkillers.

Yup, zoning out was it for me.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grumpybear* 

I did have a Pitocin induction though so I guess I did not have an all-natural birth but I managed to get through it without the painkillers.


Me, too. So they were pretty much all painful. But never out-of-control.

Each time I had a contraction I would

1) hold onto DH's shoulders and lean into him

2) vocalize with a low ooooooooh and make sure to keep it low

3) concentrate on relaxing my shoulders

4) concentrate on relaxing my cervix

Those were the only things I could actually choose to do in the moment.

The things I chose to do BEFORE I was in those contractions:

1) I hired a doula. The doula brought an apprentice doula with her. They walked me through every contraction. They were massaging me, stroking my hair, all kinds of stuff. One of them talked me through a lot of contractions by telling me I was climbing a hill, crossing the top, and going down the other side, which helped a lot. I was mostly just aware of the visualization stuff: the rest of it was helpful but I was concentrating so hard I barely noticed.

2) I brought two friends for moral support. One is a naprapath and she was doing a lot of massage. I wasn't aware of it, but she was. They were both also praying a lot. In fact everyone except the midwife (well, as far as I know) was praying.

3) I made a tape of beautiful music and songs I loved that we played through the entire 12 hour labor on repeat. At one part I started thinking about getting the epidural and I decided that I would wait until the end of the CD to make that decision. This was more helpful than looking at the clock, which I wouldn't have been able to do. By the time the end of the CD came I wasn't thinking about it any more.

4) I had a labor necklace with beads from family and friends. I thought I might use it like a rosary, but that didn't end up happening. But I do clearly remember seeing it at one point and getting a big surge of energy from it.


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

when the contractions were their strongest I remembered 4 things:

1- my *body* will not allow me to experience anything I could not physically or mentally handle
2-my body has to contract a specific number of times in order to push this baby out,( I wish I new that number







) not one more, not one less, so I am closer to the end.
3-I considered each contraction as a FLEX, it just has a much better feel than the word "contraction"
4- they will never get any more painful than this.
(funny, you can realize the peak of their intensity, without the unknown fear that they can get any harder- and they don't) not for me anyway.


----------



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

With my first baby, I ended up thinking an ocean theme too! I hadn't planned it ahead of time, but with the waves of pain, I started visualising a place at the shore in Barbados where I used to sit to relax, think, write letters (I lived there about 4 months). It was not a calm beach, rather a dangerous, wild coast. The waves would come crashing in, spray everywhere. There were rocky cliffs. Yet I felt such peace being there, close by but safe. So that was what I thought of through those contractions. Of the wild and crazy pain that I could not control, yet were supposed to be happening. I felt very peaceful thinking that way.

With birth #2, I thought way differently. I would squat down with each contraction, and think to myself...I have to stay calm and just do this, if I want to have more children! And somehow that gave me strength to keep going









I don't remember a specific thing with baby #3, but I know that with all of them, I also really focused on steady breathing. I do that at other times too, like running or when I'm feeling tense.

With baby #4, I kept focusing on the contractions, and thinking, "Open and down. Open and down." So as I was breathing in, I would think about how my body was opening for my baby to meet us. As I breathed out, I thought about how the baby was moving lower, soon to be in my arms. That really helped the pain to be worth it!

Sorry this was long, but those are such great memories for me!


----------



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

Here are some more ideas, of things I did physically, now that I read through all the replies. I rocked a lot. I made a "nest" of pillows and was on my hands and knees a lot of the time, rocking through the contractions. With the last baby, I had a rocking chair in the room, and it was awesome! I leaned on it with my arms, head, chest while my knees were on the ground, on pillows. I could rock back and forth, with my hips side to side, whatever felt right. When I was standing, I rocked my hips a lot too.

I go very internal when I'm in labour. I'm pretty much silent and concentrating. I think the midwives (who sat in another room except for checking in a few times and coming in the room for the actual birth) were quite surprised to see my husband sitting on the bed reading while I laboured, but it worked great for us! I wanted him close, but didn't need him touching or talking. Once I was close to pushing, he knew to be right with me, and seemed to know how to support me as I needed.

From all these replies, it's obvious that women labour in many different ways. If it is feeling right for you, I think that's what you should go with!


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thalia* 
Me, too. So they were pretty much all painful. But never out-of-control.

Each time I had a contraction I would

1) hold onto DH's shoulders and lean into him

2) vocalize with a low ooooooooh and make sure to keep it low

3) concentrate on relaxing my shoulders

4) concentrate on relaxing my cervix

Those were the only things I could actually choose to do in the moment.

The things I chose to do BEFORE I was in those contractions:

1) I hired a doula. The doula brought an apprentice doula with her. They walked me through every contraction. They were massaging me, stroking my hair, all kinds of stuff. One of them talked me through a lot of contractions by telling me I was climbing a hill, crossing the top, and going down the other side, which helped a lot. I was mostly just aware of the visualization stuff: the rest of it was helpful but I was concentrating so hard I barely noticed.

2) I brought two friends for moral support. One is a naprapath and she was doing a lot of massage. I wasn't aware of it, but she was. They were both also praying a lot. In fact everyone except the midwife (well, as far as I know) was praying.

3) I made a tape of beautiful music and songs I loved that we played through the entire 12 hour labor on repeat. At one part I started thinking about getting the epidural and I decided that I would wait until the end of the CD to make that decision. This was more helpful than looking at the clock, which I wouldn't have been able to do. By the time the end of the CD came I wasn't thinking about it any more.

4) I had a labor necklace with beads from family and friends. I thought I might use it like a rosary, but that didn't end up happening. But I do clearly remember seeing it at one point and getting a big surge of energy from it.

Wow, that's SO INFORMITIVE. Thank you!

-Caitrin


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carlyn* 
With my first baby, I ended up thinking an ocean theme too! I hadn't planned it ahead of time, but with the waves of pain, I started visualising a place at the shore in Barbados where I used to sit to relax, think, write letters (I lived there about 4 months). It was not a calm beach, rather a dangerous, wild coast. The waves would come crashing in, spray everywhere. There were rocky cliffs. Yet I felt such peace being there, close by but safe. So that was what I thought of through those contractions. Of the wild and crazy pain that I could not control, yet were supposed to be happening. I felt very peaceful thinking that way.

With birth #2, I thought way differently. I would squat down with each contraction, and think to myself...I have to stay calm and just do this, if I want to have more children! And somehow that gave me strength to keep going









I don't remember a specific thing with baby #3, but I know that with all of them, I also really focused on steady breathing. I do that at other times too, like running or when I'm feeling tense.

With baby #4, I kept focusing on the contractions, and thinking, "Open and down. Open and down." So as I was breathing in, I would think about how my body was opening for my baby to meet us. As I breathed out, I thought about how the baby was moving lower, soon to be in my arms. That really helped the pain to be worth it!

Sorry this was long, but those are such great memories for me!

Don't be sorry! I'm glad you shared.

-Caitrin


----------



## elanorh (Feb 1, 2006)

Beforehand -

I'm embarrassed to say I read nothing; my mother, my aunts, my sister and cousin had all had NCBs and I knew that it was possible. I worried a bit that they were not telling me the whole truth about labor, but my sister reassured me about 8 months along that really, truly, it wasn't as awful as it looks on TV/movies - to just relax and not be scared.

(since then I've read quite a bit however; actually, since my second birth). I've had two NCBs (both in the hospital). I think that having a supportive HCP is crucial; our OB is very supportive and practical about NCB, in an "of course" sort of way. He didn't act like he doubted my abilities/commitment at all. And I've been lucky with my nurses, too. It helps that the women in my family labor quickly, and I don't go to the hospital 'til it's almost time (4 hours there with Ina, who was posterior; and 45 minutes with SJ).

When things got really intense with Ina, what helped were:

Pelvic tilts (since she was posterior) and the birthing ball
Remembering the women I knew who'd done this already
Breathing slowly/deeply
Laughing with dh (he defuses tension with humor, and he was nervous)
Relaxing (physically recognizing where I was tense, and relaxing consciously)
I found pushing to be practically painless (except crowning), and a relief.
....When things got painful, (around 8cm), I found myself thinking, "WOW, I can see how women who have been in labor for a whole day would want meds!"

With SJ:
See above, she wasn't posterior so this was easier as a labor.
OB and dh and I were all joking a couple times.








Again, relaxing - every time I felt like I was having a really painful contraction, I'd think, "I need to relax," and consciously relax - and the contraction would immediately feel better. I truly think that if we allow ourselves to focus on the pain/tension, it escalates - literally relaxing your legs, arms, cervix all helps your body focus on the contraction itself vs. the tension/pain.

And, when I thought, "WOW, this hurts a LOT" - I reminded myself that with Ina, I thought that right before I was ready to push, and that it must be nearly that time (and it was).

Thinking how ready I was to hold and nurse my baby and meet him/her outside the womb.

**
Since reading a bit more about NCB - I do think that it is really helpful that I labor at home quite awhile. Being busy doing other things (I sewed a dress for Ina, mended several other things, did quite a bit of cleaning/organizing that day) -- distracted me from even realizing that this was labor, not Braxton/Hicks, with SJ. I was mobile, moving around, and focused on other things.

HTH - it's been great reading what others have done, too!


----------



## starshine1001 (Feb 16, 2008)

My first birth was unmedicated but augmented with pitocin. The thing that got me thru contractions were putting puncture wounds into my hubby's hand...poor guy!







Second birth I was a little more prepared, and it's a good thing because this birth was difficult. The things that got me thru the bad contractions were:

1.) When I felt the contrax coming, I'd relax my mind and body, close my eyes, and breathe, breathe, breathe. If I started to lose focus, I'd just tell myself "These feelings are good, they're moving my baby down, they're bringing my baby to me, just breathe, just breathe, I'm almost done with this one, just a few seconds more, just stay relaxed, stay loose, stay open, feel my uterus pushing him down...aaahhhhhhhhhhhh...nice deep breath, and I'm done!"

2.) Toward the end, my midwife was sitting behind me with a rebozo wrapped losely across my tum, then when I'd have a contrax, she'd gently pull in back, sort of helping my uterus (he was a big baby!!), and sway and rock with me (I was sitting on the edge of the bed). Then between contractions, I'd just lean back against her. Then she'd tell me how strong I am, how I can do this, etc. She was awesome in every way!!

3.) This may sound simple, but it helped! When I had a contrax and started my circling/swaying/rocking, my doula (who was sitting on the floor near the bed) would do what I was doing, circling and swaying and rocking. For some reason, this gave me a real feeling of comfort, and made me feel that what I was doing was the right thing to do.

4.) A nice tub of warm water!!! Woohoo, waterbirth ROCKS!

5.) Sometimes I just had to be left alone, silent and untouched. It allowed me to really focus. Vocalizing didn't really help me till the end, as I found myself focusing more on the noise that I was making than what my body was doing.

There was never ONE thing that helped. There was all different things during different phases of labor. Above all, I think, was the freedom to do whatever I wanted. With my first I was confined to the bed, flat on my back, not allowed to move. Once I got out and knelt at the side of the bed, and the nurses had a fit, telling me to get up and back in the bed, etc. But with my second, I could do literally anything that I wanted to!


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

I did hypnobirthing. For the really tough contractions of transition I was able to maintain my relaxation and told myself "let your body relax so you can birth your baby". I also had dh telling me "relax, you're doing great, you just have to get through this one contraction". I don't know why, but it was just what I wanted and needed to hear. Something about knowing it was finite, that it would end, that it was purposeful helped.


----------

